# A crochet jacket/sweater you will appreciate.



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...114.1073741831.463896020309823&type=1&theater

this is a link to the facebook page with many more photos of this wildy neat crocheted hooded jacket/sweater


I was looking at another page, but saw one shot of this and had to investigate the other views.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I've seen these before, aren't they gorgeous?
It is called Free Form Crochet, or Scrumbling. Here's a few more pictures/examples, 
http://www.knotjustknitting.com/gallery-prudence-mapstone.html
https://www.google.com/search?q=fre...vNKqE2QW52oHACw&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=585

My dd is currently working on several bags and hats like this. She sells them at a craft fair, does pretty well with them.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I know a couple very talented free-form crocheters on Ravelry. I can't even contemplate the pure awesomeness and creativity!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I am HUGE fan of free form crochet- thought I may never ever have the ability to do it. Jan Rosema recently passed away and she was a free-form crochet master. 

I love the wildly funky craziness of it. Along those same lines, I am about to embark of some free-form knitting- Jane Thornley is my free-range knitting guru. Love it.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, is that ever cool


----------



## Janetm (Jul 1, 2011)

That is just stunning! I would so love to be able to do that, I just don't have the patience.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks like so much fun! 

Now I want to try.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I figure after I've completed about 800 pieces from relatively complicated patterns, I may have enough stitch pattern knowledge to attempt free form crochet


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very colorful and fits good too. But I could not wear something like that because it draws too much attention. Maybe a wall-hanging or afghan?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't have the personality to wear one, but I can sure appreciate it. What a great way to use up leftover yarns as the size of the yarn wouldn't really matter. Cool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooooooooo! I like that


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is wild! Love it!


----------

